# Thoughts on watch dogs?



## Sean8988 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have it pre orderd.I know its like gta,but atleast we can kind of be the hero in it lol. Do you have any thoughts,about the graphics,or AI ?


----------



## BigStupidJellyfish (May 25, 2014)

It looks really awesome, I can't wait to get my hands on it  I think the whole control over the city thing will make it pretty fun to mess with at the very least.


----------



## Sean8988 (Apr 14, 2014)

BigStupidJellyfish said:


> It looks really awesome, I can't wait to get my hands on it  I think the whole control over the city thing will make it pretty fun to mess with at the very least.


Yeah it seems like a different take on open worlds.I should be getting mine at 12 tomorrow lol


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Just another triple A GTA clone with a focal point on "hacking"....


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I want this game so bad for the PS4. It looks fun, I'm really just waiting to see what others are saying about it before I buy it.


----------



## number (Oct 1, 2011)

The trailer looked awesome - the part where he got in the train but still deliberating whether i should get or not


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't mean to be a downer because some people here are clearly excited for it, but doesn't the game seem just a bit overhyped? I mean it looks like a great game with an interesting premise, but I feel like people are making it out to be way more than what it really is.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't mean to be a downer because some people here are clearly excited for it, but doesn't the game seem just a bit overhyped? I mean it looks like a great game with an interesting premise, but I feel like people are making it out to be way more than what it really is.


Agreed. People are being a little too optimistic. The game looks fine, but I doubt it's gonna be groundbreaking. The multiplayer is looking kinda repetitive and the story looks meh... Personally I'm mostly looking forward to the game for the fact that it's set in Chicago(I live about 20 minutes away) it doesn't look spot on but should still be interesting to explore.

You know what my favorite part of Watch Dogs is so far? I'm getting it for free with the recent graphics card I ordered! XD


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's overhyped, for sure, but I'm confident the drought is largely to blame. I hope to get my hands on the game today, though.

I'm excited now, because all of the reviews are up D: I can't help but geek out over reviews, _I love them_!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, 82 on metacritic? What a bad game, worst game of the year by far. 

I'm just kidding. The reviews seem alright so far, but I bet the scores would be higher if the financial incentive was there, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Wow, 82 on metacritic? What a bad game, worst game of the year by far.
> 
> I'm just kidding. The reviews seem alright so far, but I bet the scores would be higher if the financial incentive was there, if you know what I mean.


If the GTA formula wasn't successful i doubt it would get so many clones....


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

It had been illegally released last week so those who owned hacked consoles can play it already. I heard many people are disappointed with the graphics on ps3 and commented the hacking system is boring.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

People seem to think the graphics in general aren't good. I'm having fun reading metacritic user reviews, but some of those could just be made up too and people do tend to exaggerate their complaints. 

I still think that people who expected this to be some huge, revolutionary game are going to be disappointed. I guess if people find the hacking part boring, it's probably because all it is is just another gimmick to separate it from the crowd. It sounds like a neat concept, but if what they say is true and you can hack almost anything and just about every NPC on the streets, that sounds like it would get real boring real fast. And, let's be honest, a lot of people were mainly hyped about this because of the graphics. 

I was never going to buy the game, but maybe I'll give it a rent just to check it out because I am curious about it.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, the irony of the game being playable a week early by hackers... WATCH DOGS IS FOR REAL lol

Anyways, the game looks alright. Most of the complaints seem to be from immature GTA V fans.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

When someone actually gets this game, can you tell me how it is? I haven't heard much about it honestly (which is strange since everyone is saying it's over-hyped). I've only see the one commercial on TV about it.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

It doesn't feel like GTA5 will ever be ported to PC. ;( ;( ;(

So I guess I have to keep my eyes open for this one.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Neo said:


> picking up my PS4 pre-order in a few hours - will give impressions later..


 Let us know how it is. I'm curious to know what you think about it.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> People seem to think the graphics in general aren't good. I'm having fun reading metacritic user reviews, but some of those could just be made up too and people do tend to exaggerate their complaints.
> 
> I still think that people who expected this to be some huge, revolutionary game are going to be disappointed. I guess if people find the hacking part boring, it's probably because all it is is just another gimmick to separate it from the crowd. It sounds like a neat concept, but if what they say is true and you can hack almost anything and just about every NPC on the streets, that sounds like it would get real boring real fast. And, let's be honest, a lot of people were mainly hyped about this because of the graphics.
> 
> I was never going to buy the game, but maybe I'll give it a rent just to check it out because I am curious about it.


It might be that people feel they are being duped by Ubisoft lol. So much hype about this game but the end product (at least the ps3 version) does not live up to the hype in terms of graphics.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Kiba said:


> Just another triple A GTA clone with a focal point on "hacking"....


It looks weak. The driving in the game plays looks clunky and they keep stuffing it with alien shoot outs and spider tanks when I was expecting a more gritty, realistic kind of thing. And I don't care for the protagonist. All in all, it looks underwhelming compared to the buzz at first.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like the graphics were downgraded a lot from the preview.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah it's a shame. It happened to Dark Souls II also


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

What you learn from watching E3/announcement previews is that nothing you see is to be trusted. E3 is all about flash, so they're going to push graphics to a level that's impossible for consoles to produce. They do it to sucker in the casual observers who aren't going to notice huge changes in graphical quality. Not every developer does this, but the big, mainstream ones usually do.

It doesn't bother me much though. Having nice graphics is okay, but I'm more interested in how the game plays.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Neo said:


> So i picked it up and played it for 6 hours solid. I think its a great game! The alien invasion bits are called digital trips and are are just mini games, not part of the actual campaign. *To be fair I've mainly been driving around Chicago, doing side quests and crime solving.* To me the city looks beautiful and 'alive.
> 
> Not tried the multiplayer yet but it's supposed to be good. I can see how some people would find hacking boring but i quite enjoy it. The police chases are exciting, you can hack traffic obstacles while driving to stop them.
> 
> ...


To be honest, that'll probably be what I do as well! I did the same in GTAV, just drove around doing nothing.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

This may be the biggest disappointment of the year. So far it's getting a 6.0 user score on Metacritic. I've seen some playthroughs and it looks bland compared to all the hyped demos.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Quite frankly you guys, I was a bit upset when I found out this game was not a dog watching simulator. Why didn't anyone tell me?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

You know, I said it was overhyped, but I never said it was bad. I get the feeling that a lot of the people giving really bad reviews for the game on metacritic set their expectations to a level that the game couldn't deliver. It really doesn't look like a bad game, but I can't say because I haven't played it yet.

The biggest complaint people seem to have is with the driving controls. Has anybody here experienced issues with the controls?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a game, I think...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> It's a game, I think...


I think you're on to something...


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Looks like the car physics and damage are similar to GTA Vs........I preferred the more realistic approach of GTA IV's


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the av club review has confirmed my suspicions about it. but there was a point towards the beginning of the hype cycle where it seemed kind of vaguely interesting!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a lot to say about the game, but I only got to play the Xbox 360 version :C
Eyez verily disappointedid ...didid :yes


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol, is the game that bad!? I might have to rent it from Gamefly like I usually do when I'm skeptical about games.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like it when they won't stop barking.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Zone said:


> I have a lot to say about the game, but I only got to play the Xbox 360 version :C
> Eyez verily disappointedid ...didid :yes


Nice video. Really gave me a lot of insight into the game.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

If GTA5 truly is never coming to the PC, I may have to give this a shot, but probably after a sale. My gaming backlog is large enough as it is and I do feel a bit disappointed, especially after the initial E3 video which actually made it look like a next-gen title.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I really love Clara <3 and I'm still enjoying this game.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Nice video. Really gave me a lot of insight into the game.


I'm very glad, thank you.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Finally got the chance to play it on ps3. Like most said, the graphics fall short of expectation. It doesn't belong to 2014 graphics standard. The graphics are comparable to Saints Row the Third. The graphics lack details.

The game has screen tearing and sometimes it is stuttering. Like when the random breaking news appear on the screen while you're driving or running, it stutters for a second. Car handling is a bit tough when cornering during high speed. 

Just don't try to compare it to GTA5, probably not even the standard of GTA4. 

The game is only 15GB, after ripping the foreign languages it only left 8GB something.

So if you really bother about the graphics, then this game will disappoint you.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Neo said:


> What also concerns me a bit is the big picture. Why are companies making compromises (Watch Dogs, also Drive Club with the 30fps rather than 60fps). *Are the current gen consoles really not as great as were made out, or are publishers just being lazy and rushing out titles for a quick cash grab.*


A little from column A and a little from column B I'd say. Game consoles are always weaker than contemporary PC's but they have fixed hardware - this means developers are able to implement really crazy hacks in the underlying assembly code (the lowest form of code abstraction) - in other words you can get some huge performance gains (+ impressive visuals) eventually on reduced hardware - but you're only going to see this 2/3's of the way through the life cycle of a console.

Early games are always going to be 50% next gen at best for this reason.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Neo said:


> What also concerns me a bit is the big picture. Why are companies making compromises (Watch Dogs, also Drive Club with the 30fps rather than 60fps). Are the current gen consoles really not as great as were made out, or are publishers just being lazy and rushing out titles for a quick cash grab.


I don't know much about hardware power, but if I had to guess, it's just developers being lazy and wanting to show off instead of making brand new experiences with more stable gameplay. They could make their games have better frame rate with reduced polygons or whatever, but the greater, casual crowd seems to care more about graphics than frame rate.

In fact, they probably could make 60 fps games with the current standard of graphics that they're aiming for. Look at Mario Kart 8 on the Wii U. It's less powerful hardware, but a lot of people think the graphics of the game nearly rival that of what next gen consoles are capable of. Yet it still runs at 60 fps. That's something that I'm not certain could be done on the older systems without a few compromises. Compare that to something like Driveclub, which I've heard uses some system power to render clouds randomly or something like that. Their putting some of the system's capabilities to waste because I guarantee there isn't a single person that's going to be staring at the clouds while they're driving around. It's just a gimmick that's not going to add much to the actual gameplay, except make it look a little better.

We'll just have to wait and see until later in the generation because Watch Dogs was also made for the last generation systems, so there potentially could have been some compromises.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Zone said:


> I have a lot to say about the game, but I only got to play the Xbox 360 version :C
> Eyez verily disappointedid ...didid :yes


Really good review, you got a new subscriber.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Zone said:


> I have a lot to say about the game, but I only got to play the Xbox 360 version :C
> Eyez verily disappointedid ...didid :yes


I somehow skipped over this when I last posted in the thread. Just watched it, good review!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Game runs like crap on my PC


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Tabris said:


> Yeah it's a shame. It happened to Dark Souls II also


That's never really bothered me in Dark Souls 2 because I don't think it damages the experience. The core game play is stellar in my view, and I'm sinking a lot of hours into it since I've been on leave from work.

With Watch Dogs, too much of people's expectations were staked on what this game would mean for next gen hardware. I've always found the cars to be box-looking and Aiden's character looks average. And the game is out on too many formats.

Infamous promised variability in the world and NPCs, and look how that turned out. Developers for the next - new gen should probably focus on more complex AI, as that would make the games more interesting and lively than a higher pixel count.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've been watching my boyfriend play the PS4 version on twitch and it looks pretty fun. But the graphics don't look that amazing to me (only a little better than GTA V).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Saw something on reddit about a reflection not be updated or being the *wrong cube map* or some such thing.


That should be easy to fix.

http://i.imgur.com/T3leCeT.jpg

this? It's kind of dodgy anyway because the player can get right up to that window and it's not going to show his reflection if it's static lol. I'm nitpicking though maybe.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

All those argument about next gen vs PC. All that talk about esram. lol. Not even a contest.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Is Core Parking legit? or some bs spyware that will give me a virus and hijack my web browsers homepage?

http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php

Some people are saying it helped with the PC performance of Watch Dogs (stutters and what not)


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah it's legit but honestly I've never noticed a difference from unparking my cores.


----------



## Sajanova (May 1, 2014)

Once i saw it on clueless gamer, i loved it!

Coz i love such games where i can walk around not even playing just seeing how things r going in a virtual world. Thats why i love gta coz i just walk around never completed a mission lol


----------

